# KOKORETSI FOR KIMMIE AND PAPA



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

OOOOOH! Kokoretsi!!!!!!!!!! One of the things I ALWAYS get at the Ninth Avenue Food Festival! (I could never make it at home, nor have I ever worked where it's served. Sigh.  Thanks so much for the post!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Atheneus:

Thank you so much for that wonderful recipe!
I have not had any kokoretsi for over twenty years now and your recipe is an inspiration to me to try to make some.

Dear CC:

Kojkoretsi is usually served as an appetizer. We eat it with salad, french fries, fried zuccini, tzatziki, .... etc....

I am going crazy just thinking of it!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Papa,

Perhaps a few brave souls can get together and make kokoretsi,I can supply the entrials.

Also Papa and Atheneas..what do you drink with this appatizer?
cc


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear CC:

What a wonderful idea!

Athenaeus is moving to NY soon. We can all get together to make this special dish!

I have found that a dry red wine goes very well with kokoretsi. A Boutari Naoussa would be perfect to my opinion.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I look forward to getting together and sharing our cultures and traditions
cc


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear CC;

You got a deal!

I am really excited about this!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Do they sale entrails in the States?!!!

Usually the leave me to clean them! What so ever!

Papa is right! I 'd love to make some kokoretsi for everybody!

I think that only fries are acceptable as side dish for kokoretsi.
I'd suggest retsina although I NEVER drink that thing  ...
But why not a beer in hot summer night lke tonight?

Cape Chef I love to read about Automn since we do not have automn here...


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

You are on Athenaeus!

Cape Chef is a great Master and I will help as much as I can!

We are waiting for you to get safely in New York!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

WARNING:

If you don’t feel comfortable with the consumption of entrails I do not suggest you to proceed in reading the recipe below.

Kokoretsi is a Greek specialty that is very very popular in Greece. I consider kokoretsi a kind of National Food. It’s more typical Greek than moussaka, souvlaki and tzatziki for sure.

It’s very easy to prepare kokoretsi. All you need, is the entrails of a lamp, preferably a small one, it’s bowels washed (it would be TOO much to explain here how we clean the bowels of the lamp, if anyone is interested he/she can send me a private e-mail) a long meat skewer, salt, pepper, a whole garlic chopped and dry coriander.

You cut the entrails into pieces, Add salt, pepper, the chopped garlic and the coriander. Cover your bowl with a plastic wrap and keep it in the fridge for an hour.
We use the whole of entrails and not only the liver. In fact good kokoretsi has no liver at all because it becomes too dry when you cook it.
You pass those pieces in the skewer and afterwards you wrap them tight with the guts. 

We usually prepare kokoretsi, the night before we want to cook it. 

You cook it over a fire. But it’s not like the Argentinean meat. I mean that you have to turn the split continuously until it’s ready. That’s why it’s a team game! You need a good Parea!
Usually it takes 3 hours or more.
Serve it hot after dipping on some salt, pepper and oregano.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Athenaeus,

Thanks for sharing your recipe for Kokoretsi with us.
My question is..What would be served with kokortsi tradionally,From sides to beverage?
Thanks for your help
cc


----------



## wagamama (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi athenaeus:
Thanks for the recipe! do you know the bulls testicle??(Criadillas),have you try them?
Let me tell you that is a wonderfull appetizer,Grilled few minutes,whith a good bread and some olive oil.
Can you tell me how do you clean the bowels? may be it's the same as we do here in Argentina? Or sure i'll learn something new!
Do you use the lamb's sweetbreads also.?
Thanks in advanced.
Chau!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Dear Wagamama.

Yes to everything!
I will post you in private a way to clean entrails. There is an old saying according to which, entrails do not need much cleaning in order to be tastefull


----------



## wagamama (Sep 20, 2001)

Dear athenaeus:
If i offer a Greek menu in the restaurant? What plates do you think,i must prepare,please, this will be wonderfull for the week-end, a mediterranean menu. "La cocina del sol".Thank you very much.
we K.I.T.!
Arrivederci!


----------



## wagamama (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi Athenaues!
I'm still waiting for you,It will be a pleasure to meet your Greek recipes,the first thing i can offer it's some Irene Papas and Vangelis Cd's.It's that right for you.???
K.I.T.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thank you for the recipe, Athenaeus.


----------



## zorba the greek (Oct 11, 2001)

I think you should add a recipe for gardoumpa.
Gardoumpa is something that needs the skills of a chef! 
Since a chef volunteered to prepare it maybe you should think about it!

It's easier for USA residents to consume gardoumpa anyway!

What's wrong with retsina?


----------

